# Wanted Surfside Beach, Garden City, Myrtle Beach 8/3



## marys123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking for at least a 2 bedroom for Aug 3, 2013 week.  Would prefer surfside beach or garden city but would consider myrtle beach.  Send PM or email me.


----------



## marys123 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Not Needed Anymore*

No Longer needed


----------

